# looking for a complete whizzer motor



## sauley (Sep 15, 2017)

Need a project and since I have a extra Schwinn bike..........I would like to install a Whizzer motor from the 40's through the 60's on the Schwinn..............Let me know what you have.............email me at carric4600@gmail.com.........Rich


----------

